# New Scirocco...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I went to look at the new Scirocco today and have to say I love it. This car already looks low and wide but I reckon it could still drop by at least 3 inches and take some spacers. Imagine how low and wide it would be then?

Seriously smitten. I wonder if there will be a quattro version with blistered arches and a big engine...  

That *would* tempt me out of my TT...

cheers

Rich


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Bound to be an uprated model sooner or later, how many Mark 2 TT owners wish they had waited a bit longer, first with the TTS being launched and more power coming soon :roll: The new golf also gets a great write up, might look at that as a new daily car :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I've discussed changing the Golf GTI the wife has for a new Scirocco and to my surprise she really likes it. I think the 2.0 litre GT will be available from launch, but I'll wait for at least the 2.0 litre turbo model I think, no point going backwards.  Thinking about it a 2.o litre diesel would probably suit her more.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

As Jason said on Fifth Gear, who is gonna buy a 3dr Golf GTi now the Scirocco is an option.

I like it. A lot.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I tested one on Thursday vrey nice I can even get the kids in the back how ever the px on my Golf was crap and there are not offering any discounts yet


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Aberdeen VW offered me a reasonable £1200 discount on the Scirocco + options if I went ahead and ordered that day...went for the pre-owned S3 instead


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i'd love a new rocco,but funds will never allow it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like a fiesta from the front.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Looks like a fiesta from the front.


And a Mitsubishi Colt from behind.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phope said:


> Aberdeen VW offered me a reasonable £1200 discount on the Scirocco + options if I went ahead and ordered that day...went for the pre-owned S3 instead


  My local dealer would not budge on the price :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Aberdeen VW offered me a reasonable £1200 discount on the Scirocco + options if I went ahead and ordered that day...went for the pre-owned S3 instead
> ...


I can get you a cheap one way ticket to Aberdeen ,even if you don't want to buy the car :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree, Im really liking this now that Ive seen a couple on the road.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've not seen one on the roads as such yet, but I did see one outside our local dealer the other day. not too sure on the colour other than it was a mid/dark blue, but I don't think it showed the car off that well.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If only they did them in a 5 door diesel then it could have been on the cards for a company car. I guess it would be too similar to the golf then.....

On a similar note does anyone know the difference between a jetta and a passat? I just dont understand the point of the jetta :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> On a similar note does anyone know the difference between a jetta and a passat? I just dont understand the point of the jetta :?


Jetta is a Golf in drag, so it is smaller than the Passat


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > On a similar note does anyone know the difference between a jetta and a passat? I just dont understand the point of the jetta :?
> ...


Jetta is essentially a Golf Saloon. Though IIRC all the times they've made them, they're done something different with the front end to differentiate it and keep trying to refer to it as a different model. When we were looking at MKIV Golfs, the saleman reckoned the Jetta then was a better drive with the extra weight over the rear wheels.

What I can't fathom out a need for though is the Passat CC.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kell said:


> What I can't fathom out a need for though is the Passat CC.


A friend has just picked his up, wanted a 4 door with a difference, it is a stunning looking car 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> > What I can't fathom out a need for though is the Passat CC.
> ...


I don't disagree, I think if you took the badges off, people would be hard pressed to tell the difference between that and a top of the range Merc. But that AND a four door/5 seat saloon in the same range?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > kell said:
> ...


Why not Merc do it with the E Class/CLS and BMW with the X5/X6, it's just a different take on an idea, people seem to like it, I do for sure (not the BMW's though)


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I quite fancied a Scirocco when I first saw the pictures but a couple of things put me off.

As usual with VW dealers they think they are above themselves, in July it was a case of they are out end of August/September we can take an order now for launch, otherwise they will be so popular it will be an 8 month wait. I asked to be contacted when they had one in to look at/drive.

Rang again mid-August and the same story apart from not out until September. Could have one they had allocated soon after launch otherwise 8 month wait. I said to ring me back with a list of specs of the ones coming in. They never did.

By the time you price one up, the spec I wanted would have been £24000, it's something like £1500 just for leather seats. For that money you are almost looking at 2.0 TFSi TT territory (okay so without any options).

Ended up ordering a TT TDi, okay it is costing with the options a fair bit more than the Scirocco would have done but I feel as if I'm buying a deserible motor from a premium brand rather than this years fashion trend.

I saw one a couple of days ago in blue, looked nice but I only had a short glimpse as they pulled away from the petrol statsion before I got a good look.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The new Scirocco is already one of Volkswagen's best looking vehicles, but it was only a matter of time before tuning firms got to work trying to improve it. 
With a historical link to Scirocco's of the past, it was natural for OETTINGER to come up with a significant reworking of the new model.

Outside the car features an aggressive new body kit with aero flaps for the front splitter and sill extensions. 
Other changes include a rear diffuser, polished stainless steel exhaust and OETTINGER sport wheels in sizes up to 20". 
Ratcheting up the sporting appeal on the interior is carbon fiber trim, stainless steel kick plates and aluminum pedals.

More meaningful changes are under the hood as the company has modified the engine management software to turn out 240 PS from the 2.0L turbo and 200 PS from the 1.4L TSI. 
In the coming months a tuning package for the 2.0L TSI engine will create 350 PS and 470 Nm. 
Other performance enhancements include a specially tuned adjustable suspension and larger brakes.

Source: WCF.

Hans.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R5T said:


>


That is one hell of a good looking car and much nicer than the mk2 TT IMOP [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give over, you must have been drinking.
It looks FUGLY in a big way. It has no style at all and simply put - is crass.

Just needs the Burberry seats to match the baseball caps of the people who will no doubt buy it..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree. Front end is so much better-resolved, integrated and proportioned than the TT. They had the balls to put the grill on the car and not the car on the grill, as Audi have had to do under it's recent styling regime.

Scirroco is as least as good a handler, maybe better than TT by many road test comparisions. Seeing as it is a development of the Golf TT chassis basic ingredients, albelit with improved geometry and wider F/R tracks, this makes sense.

Car magazine certainly rate it above the TTS in this months PCOTY showdown.

But it's all down to personal choice and what one prioritises in a car. VW badge alone is enough to deter and attract punters in equal measures.

VW dealership experience is another thing.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Give over, you must have been drinking.
> It looks FUGLY in a big way. It has no style at all and simply put - is crass.
> 
> Just needs the Burberry seats to match the baseball caps of the people who will no doubt buy it..


Yeah! I had a bet on how long it would take you to cut and paste your default response to any post regarding VW. I won.

I particulary like the very insightful Burberry reference you used. Yet again. Well done.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looking car, very fresh ideas. Sorry but I would probably take that over a mk2 tbh. TTS and that would be a close call.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R5T said:


> The new Scirocco is already one of Volkswagen's best looking vehicles, but it was only a matter of time before tuning firms got to work trying to improve it.


I refer to my original post...

*"This car already looks low and wide but I reckon it could still drop by at least 3 inches and take some spacers. Imagine how low and wide it would be then?"*

And those pics just about prove it. That is drop-dead gorgeous. 8) 8) 8)

I'd definitely have that over a new TT and I could still take it to APS for work. Wouldn't touch the dealer network 

Cheers

Rich 

Reckon the rear clusters would benefit from tinting too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Give over, you must have been drinking.
> ...


Just shows if you put a VW badge on shit, it will still look like shit. 
:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


...so, someone stick a VW badge on the front of a TTS, photo it, and then let's see if Tosh's theory holds any water. :idea:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

After reading this thread I ordered a brochure of the Scirocco and it came yesterday. Anyway, I really like them and will maybe have a look at one this weekend. However, mentioned it to the wife and showed her the brochure and she said "I'm perfectly happy with mine, if you want one, get one. Swap your car for one"..

Guess thats a no then.


----------



## daveangel09 (Jul 26, 2007)

I took one out the other day and was not impressed. For the price i would rather a mk 2 TT. The seats are very nice though. Th demo i took out had a panoramic sunroof which was crap, The rear of it only opened an inch and that was it for a £700 option. The wheels are too small and the door handles too low and bulky. The dash was nice though like a mk5.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I had one for 3 or 4 hours last saturday morning, DSG with leather in silver.

I wasn't that keen at first but then started to throw it about a bit and really had some fun. Not sure I would go for one though, by the time I'd specd one up it was touching £26k and I'm sure I'd find something a bit more special than the rocco for that money.

I'm happy with my mk5 GTi for the time being and when it comes to change I'd ideally like a 335 coupe


----------

